# Dorian



## AWP (Aug 28, 2019)

What a great week to vacation in FL!

yay.....


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 28, 2019)

You North or South of the track


----------



## Brill (Aug 28, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> You North or South of the track



I vote that he’s balls deep in Dorian.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 28, 2019)

Read this title quickly as "Darwin" and was looking forward to some real half-asses life and death FL shit.  Oh well...enjoy your rain. 😊


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 28, 2019)

We've talked about this in this past, @AWP.

I think I'd hate living in an area where you've got days of anticipation for your imminent demise. Unlike up here in the Northwest, where there's no warning of the earthquake that's gonna kill you...   

Have an awesome hurricane party!

LL


----------



## Brill (Aug 28, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> We've talked about this in this past, @AWP.
> 
> I think I'd hate living in an area where you've got days of anticipation for your imminent demise. Unlike up here in the Northwest, where there's no warning of the earthquake that's gonna kill you...
> 
> ...



Aren’t there grizzlies in them thar hills in MT?


----------



## AWP (Aug 28, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> You North or South of the track



There's a track? The spaghetti models are over the place. I'm in Orlando and unless something changes we're riding this one out.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 28, 2019)

AWP said:


> There's a track? The spaghetti models are over the place. I'm in Orlando and unless something changes we're riding this one out.


Sure there's a track...after it comes through.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 28, 2019)

Have you considered taking landscape painting as a Bob Rossian outlet? Maybe you could do a self portrait with the stormy grey skies as a back drop, you know, to preserve your beauty.


Anyways, hope you and the other SS member in FL are unaffected by Dorian.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 28, 2019)

lindy said:


> Aren’t there grizzlies in them thar hills in MT?


There's 2 kinds of earthquakes up here, the geological type and the ones caused by a charging griz. 

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 29, 2019)

You can come hang out with me in Hawaii.  We don’t get hurricanes.  

...oh wait


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2019)

Right now landfall looks like Ft Pierce around Sunday.

Time to stock up on beer and Cheetos.


----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Hopefully, this one will veer off...but right now landfall looks like Ft Pierce around Sunday.



St. Lucie Nuclear Power Plant - Wikipedia


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2019)

Disney World. Orlando.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 29, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Disney World. Orlando.
> 
> View attachment 29187



Certainly has that Jazzland feel to it, doncha think?


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 29, 2019)

lindy said:


> I vote that he’s balls deep in Dorian.



Sounds like Dorian is gonna be balls deep...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## AWP (Aug 29, 2019)

The problem here is we've become a nation of fear mongering. If you're supposed to be afraid of everything, what to do when the "problem" is nothing. I won't even watch TV right now, it is a shit show.

Talking to my wife, we'll stay.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Brill (Aug 29, 2019)

AWP said:


> The problem here is we've become a nation of fear mongering. If you're supposed to be afraid of everything, what to do when the "problem" is nothing. I won't even watch TV right now, it is a shit show.
> 
> Talking to my wife, we'll stay.



Hotel rooms with an ocean view in Nassau are dirt cheap right now.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 29, 2019)

lindy said:


> Hotel rooms with an ocean view in Nassau are dirt cheap right now.



I’m sure the Atlantis resort has an opening or two.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Aug 30, 2019)

AWP said:


> The problem here is we've become a nation of fear mongering. If you're supposed to be afraid of everything, what to do when the "problem" is nothing. I won't even watch TV right now, it is a shit show.
> 
> Talking to my wife, we'll stay.




Ratings increase proportionate to the amount of fear they can generate.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 30, 2019)

*Update 24A [1200z]* : Winds at 110 mph, Pressure down to 972 mb....It's getting spicey out there!

*


Next Update @ 1500z*


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Aug 30, 2019)

Take over a Publix and become king


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 30, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> It's getting spicey out there!


With an outlook of greasy...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 30, 2019)

Isiah6:8 said:


> Take over a Publix and become king




Went to Tractor Supply this morning and got canned 50:1 gas for the chainsaws. People were buying generators. Went to Publix to get paper towel and the old ladies are already fighting over the water. And we're on the _west_ coast.

The gas stations around here have already bagged up their pumps. No gas.

As long as I can get a beer resup tomorrow, I'm GTG. Beer has all the nutrition and water you need in a crisis.


----------



## Brill (Aug 30, 2019)

Pro tip: FL folks start hydrating now so that when you have to drink your own piss, it’s not so salty OR just add tequila and lime.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 30, 2019)

lindy said:


> Pro tip: FL folks start hydrating now so that when you have to drink your own piss it’s not so salty OR just add tequila and lime.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 30, 2019)

I remember this shit-show almost 1 year ago for Hurricane Florence.  The storm I could deal with; the several days of prophesying an apocalypse, the run on water, the empty gas...it was enough to make me want to kick a puppy.

Best of luck to everyone down there.  Be safe.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## policemedic (Aug 30, 2019)

AWP said:


> What a great week to vacation in FL!
> 
> yay.....



Should have flown in for the NTOA conference.  There would have been mass quantities of charred animal flesh and, mostly, beer.  But noooooooo.....you gotta wait for a heckin' hurricane.


----------



## MikeDelta (Aug 30, 2019)

Lame...


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 31, 2019)

Whomever is in the path of the storm, get out!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 31, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Went to Tractor Supply this morning and got canned 50:1 gas for the chainsaws. People were buying generators. Went to Publix to get paper towel and the old ladies are already fighting over the water. And we're on the _west_ coast.
> 
> The gas stations around here have already bagged up their pumps. No gas.
> 
> As long as I can get a beer resup tomorrow, I'm GTG. Beer has all the nutrition and water you need in a crisis.



Strong packing list!!!!!! 

*UPDATE 28 [0900z] : *Not good, Dorian is a CAT 4 winds at 140 mph, pressure 948 mb and looks to be following Matty's track in 16 up Florida coast right to our AO.  We have started prepping ahead of time to fight the insanity as well:



All cans and cars full of gas
All juice packs charged
All fridges full of beer
All cabinets full of snacks
All coolers full of ice


----------



## Brill (Aug 31, 2019)

The eternal optimist has me thinking: I wonder if there are chicks on Tinder thinking “this is it” and hoping to go out with a bang?


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 31, 2019)

lindy said:


> The eternal optimist has me thinking: I wonder if there are chicks on Tinder thinking “this is it” and hoping to go out with a bang?



I've honestly wondered if that would work in the event of an impending meteor strike.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 31, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> I've honestly wondered if that would work in the event of an impending meteor strike.



Try "Climate Change", didn't you hear the world is ending in 12 year's.


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2019)

Fuck it. All of the tourists have fled, I’m using my free Sea World tickets today.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 31, 2019)

Maybe South of the Border will finally get wiped off the map.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 31, 2019)

Pedro would not like that, Senor.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 31, 2019)

Best wishes to all of you in the path. Stay safe you all!


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 31, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Maybe South of the Border will finally get wiped off the map.



You can go to hell!  Straight to hell!!

In all seriousness it looks now like it's tracking more east and north, will unload in the Carolinas.  We have places that have yet to receive FEMA $ from Florence a year ago.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 31, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Maybe South of the Border will finally get wiped off the map.



Not before I film a zombie porno there.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 31, 2019)

policemedic said:


> Not before I film a zombie porno there.



It's about 2 hours from me, I can come down to do your stunt work 😉


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2019)

I never waited more than 5 minutes for a ride and the park was "dead" by a Sat. standards.


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 1, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> It's about 2 hours from me, I can come down to do your stunt work 😉


I'd be careful what you sign up for.  You could get caught on the wrong end of the "he tripped, I fell" type thing.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 1, 2019)

*UPDATE 32A [1200z] *:  Dorian is a CAT 5 now, Winds 160 mph and Pressure 927 mb.

**

Send me the grid to the "PROJECT"*......

*


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 1, 2019)

GOTWA said:


> I'd be careful what you sign up for.  You could get caught on the wrong end of the "he tripped, I fell" type thing.



Shooo.... you'd be surprised what I would do for a paycheck, you might even be surprised what I would do for free....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 1, 2019)

*Update 33 [1500z]* : Dorian is now packing winds at 180 mph, which makes it tied for the 5th strongest (based on winds) Atlantic Storm ever!

**

Also, Pedro sees his shadow, which meens there is 8 more months of Global Warming!!!!!!
*
*


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 1, 2019)

*Hurricane Dorian Avoids “Cockburn,” Still On Track To Plow Into The Carolinas Raw And Hard*




> “The storm is fully at Erect,” said North Carolina meteorologist Robert Stonewall Leeroy Jenkins Buchanan IV, “and is expected to dodge Hookerton but to blast straight through Horneytown in order to get to Morehead, and maybe, eventually, it will reach Climax.”
> 
> North Carolina residents are encouraged to take proper hurricane prophylactic procedures.
> 
> South Carolinians are also pulling out disaster plans and praying storm damage is minimal. However, there are concerns Hurricane Dorian may penetrate south of current projection models, and end up coming ashore all over Sugar Tits.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 1, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> *Hurricane Dorian Avoids “Cockburn,” Still On Track To Plow Into The Carolinas Raw And Hard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was raised watching Robert Stonewall Leeroy Jenkins Buchanan II delivering those sweet Weather updates......


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 1, 2019)

@Marauder06 is now just shamelessly add hot girl picks to all his posts. Click bait!

Don't stop.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 1, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> @Marauder06 is now just shamelessly add hot girl picks to all his posts. Click bait!
> 
> Don't stop.


Election season is just around the corner.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 1, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Election season is just around the corner.



Come election season, all the hot pics will be of me.

And I'm not a girl.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 1, 2019)

What happens at West Point stays at West Point.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 1, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Come election season, all the hot pics will be of me.
> 
> And I'm not a girl.



Bullshit!


----------



## nobodythank you (Sep 1, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> And I'm not a girl.


IIRC Mara is a girl. Surgery lately?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 2, 2019)

I hate all of you people.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 2, 2019)

Damn....it slowed down to movement 1MPH....just sitting there saying FU!


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Damn....it slowed down to movement 1MPH....just sitting there saying FU!



I look forward to the before and after satellite shots showing how the islands were physically changed by the storm. Coastlines and all.

ETA: Orlando and parts of N. FL are starting to see little feeder bands.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 2, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10220319990168686


----------



## Box (Sep 3, 2019)

I never thought I'd say this - but right now, I wish hillary clinton was president...

...Hurricane Dorian would have hung itself with a bed-sheet two days ago


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 4, 2019)

As it currently is tracking, we are only looking at getting a tropical storm now and not a direct hit from the hurricane. Still need to pick up beer so I'm not just drinking rum and bourbon all day. Can keep the party lasting longer that way.


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 4, 2019)

Away for training. Gonna miss all the stateside silent kills on looters 😓😓😓


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 4, 2019)

Hillclimb said:


> Away for training. Gonna miss all the stateside silent kills on looters 😓😓😓


Or is that your cover story? The plot thickens!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hillclimb said:


> Away for training. Gonna miss all the stateside silent kills on looters 😓😓😓



I thought only SEAL's claimed to be the most lethal Snipers with state side kills on looters...?


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 5, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I thought only SEAL's claimed to be the most lethal Snipers with state side kills on looters...?



If he really wanted to smoke-check civilians as a sniper he'd have to join the FBI....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 5, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> If he really wanted to smoke-check civilians as a sniper he'd have to join the FBI....


Like unarmed mothers holding newborns... Oh wait, that wasn't for looting. Getting off topic.


----------



## AWP (Sep 5, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I thought only SEAL's claimed to be the most lethal Snipers with state side kills on looters...?



Claim your hard earned cross thread points.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 5, 2019)

I think I’d rather repeat boot camp than spend another day in Albany, GA.

Parris Island recruits make temporary home at Marine Corps Logistics Base-Albany


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Sep 5, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I think I’d rather repeat boot camp than spend another day in Albany, GA.
> 
> Parris Island recruits make temporary home at Marine Corps Logistics Base-Albany



You got to be shitting me. Even when I was at PI--back when Oog invented fire--we had steel-reinforced concrete barracks with brick exteriors. Man the fuck up for God's sake. Iwo Jima, Frozen Chosin, Khe Sanh, Fallujah...and we're gonna run like little whiny 2nd grade girl bitches to freakin New York? Jesus Mary and Joseph. Now I know why they put a net under the slide for life.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2019)

4 24 packs should be enough to get me +1 through Saturday. Have the Bears game tonight and hurricane patty tomorrow.


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 5, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> 4 24 packs should be enough to get me +1 through Saturday. Have *da Bears *game tonight and hurricane patty tomorrow.



FIFY


----------



## J. (Sep 5, 2019)

Me and the boys on lockdown here at the barracks ready to fight our nations battles against the air that brought the sea over the land.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 5, 2019)

J. said:


> Me and the boys on lockdown here at the barracks ready to fight our nations battles against the air that brought the sea over the land.



Death to the air.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 5, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> 4 24 packs should be enough to get me +1 through Saturday. Have the *Packers *game tonight and hurricane patty tomorrow.



Now it is truly fixed.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> Now it is truly fixed.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 5, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


>



Well, it definitely was our game 😉😛😎


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 6, 2019)

Dorian is taking its sweet time getting here. I feel like I've been stalked by a turtle.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Devildoc (Sep 6, 2019)

We got some sporty gusts and a bit of rain.  The surge was (and still is, on the Outer Banks) an issue; there is some minor flooding (nothing like Florence, Floyd, Matthew...), but there were several tornadoes. Two fatalities, and one firefighter injured when a tree fell on his vehicle when he was responding to a call.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 6, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Now I know why they put a net under the slide for life.


LOL

I know this has been causing you sleep loss and added anxiety; so I've gotten to the bottom of this for you!

Photo Gallery: Parris Island recruits gain new confidence after completing Confidence Course

Recruits were falling headfirst or backfirst into the water from the tallest point of the obstacle and getting injured.  The net does not run the full length of the water, and when they fall, they still get wet.  Just not with as much impact.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 6, 2019)

On Monday I had ordered a new bike hitch carrier. Hurricane Dorian may have closed the military installations and had part of the city evacuated, but USPS didn't care. They not only dropped off our regular mail but also a 30lb box.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 6, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> On Monday I had ordered a new bike hitch carrier. Hurricane Dorian may have closed the military installations and had part of the city evacuated, but USPS didn't care. They not only dropped off our regular mail but also a 30lb box.


I’ve had packages delivered while under Tornado Warnings, they gon’ deliver.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 6, 2019)

Through rain, sleet or snow...

Guess they better add hurricanes to that..

LL


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Sep 6, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> On Monday I had ordered a new bike hitch carrier. Hurricane Dorian may have closed the military installations and had part of the city evacuated, but USPS didn't care. They not only dropped off our regular mail but also a 30lb box.





Bambi said:


> I’ve had packages delivered while under Tornado Warnings, they gon’ deliver.





LibraryLady said:


> Through rain, sleet or snow...
> 
> Guess they better add hurricanes to that..
> 
> LL



Shit, I wish: our neighborhood FB group primarily exists so we can figure out who received who's mail here. I've had to call the post office multiple times to have them send the carrier back to deliver packages she's scanned as delivered but "forgot" to put in the mailbox or on the front porch.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 6, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LOL
> 
> I know this has been causing you sleep loss and added anxiety; so I've gotten to the bottom of this for you!
> 
> ...



For crying out loud, what the hell has happened to my Corps...the gayness...it's making the room spin like a Cat 1 hurricane...


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Sep 7, 2019)

Sean Connery rode out the storm in the Bahamas.

Sean Connery says he was ‘lucky’ to survive Dorian in Bahamas


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 7, 2019)

We made it out ok, no wind damage, and we got almost 3 inches of rain which means my weeds will look good......grilling ops commencing since it's been 2 days without sun......prayers out to those in harder hit places!!!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Sep 8, 2019)

I don't know how the rest of Florida spent Dorian...As for me...


----------

